

Radi 0.6.2 released (my free HTML5 content creation app) - pavlov
http://radiapp.com/whats_new_in_v062.php

======
pavlov
I've been busy updating my Radi app (for Mac) over the past few weeks. There
was some interest on HN in this app when I put out the first version some 7
months ago, so I thought I'd keep everyone up to date on the progress...

Radi is a native Mac app that can create HTML5 compatible animations and
videos. It's got keyframing, visual effects, a JavaScript editor for seamless
Canvas graphics programming... You can also freely mix canvas and video
elements on the same timeline (e.g. to annotate a video with canvas-drawn
vector graphics).

And yeah, it kind of looks like Flash. I'm not sure if that's a positive or
not ;)

The site is: <http://radiapp.com>

